# Why can't money grow on trees?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha...I know we all wish that. But geesh, lately it just seems like one thing after another.
Being a stay at home mom/part time photographer has it's advantages, and it's disadvantages.
Right now I am just completely bummed out, not even sure that's the right word for it.
I'll keep my head up, and just trudge past this.

I sent off my newer camera and a lens a couple of weeks ago. 
My camera started having major focusing problems back in April, and lenses were hard to get on/off. 
But the lens I sent off I accidentally dropped at the end of May.

I got the repair bill estimates today.

Camera was no surprise, I knew it would be costly.
$356

But the lens has be flabbergasted.... and I am so heartbroken.
$686

:mecry::hair:

The camera store said to talk to homeowner's insurance since it all happened at home. Long shot, but I guess I'll call and ask.

I miss that camera though, feel like I am missing a piece of myself lol
Thankfully I can manage without it until September. But I'll have it back in a few weeks.

The lens... most likely have to take it as a loss, and get something to get me by this fall and work on getting the same lens replaced next year.
What is so heartbreaking is that when I dropped the lens it was less than a foot from the ground! But fell at a funny angle and bent the barrel inside the lens body.
It didn't hurt the camera I had attached to it tho! 
That camera is a workhorse, even though the shutter button is going out on it. It's more than paid for itself <200,000 pictures!>, and I'm planning to get a replacement for it next year.

I have faith, and everything will work out, not the end of the world, but geesh, I've had no luck with electronics <or vehicles> lately! Heck, even my desktop mouse has to be replaced lol

On top of this though, I've been trying to work on a budget for getting the kids a buck to breed to their does in August. We plan to sell some goats to pay for a new buck, but it just seems like $$$$$$ $$$$$ $$$$$ lately lol

Anyone else want to join in on my vent? haha... have at it!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I just bought powerball lottery tickets for the first time in something like 10 years....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh! That is a crazy amount for a lens repair.

When I got sick in March I had no idea what was wrong with me, I had never been so sick in my life! I had a constant temp of 102° and that was my "I feel fine temp", I had a massive headache that felt like my skull was being crushed, all my bones hurt, my skin hurt, it was painful to open my eyes, my throat was so sore and swollen it hurt to make any sound, at nights around 9 PM to about 10 AM I had such a bad cough I would get cough attack that I would cough until I threw up, at nights I had to sit up or my lungs would fill with fluid. At nights my temperature would spike to 104° and NO AMOUNT of Tylenol, Benadryl,Asprin, anything, no amount would bring my fever down until mid day, and even then it was at 102° constantly. I was sick for a grand total of 17 days. About day 11 my husband took me to the ER and the doctor there told me "you have the flu, it's a virus, go home and take Tylenol" I was peeved at that doctor, I had him before when I woke up and couldn't breathe, I was rushed to the ER ,he told me it was because of the bruise I had on my hip from getting kicked by a foal the week before! What!?! How is that related?

But anyway after he told me go home I have the flu, I went to the pet store and got some tetracycline, took some, went home, home took some more 6 hours later, and I was already feeling better. Wow! I had the flu huh? I stopped the Tylenol when I started the tetracycline. I took the tetracycline for a week and was better. Still have no idea what it was, but it was contagious, my sister got it, and 2 of my kids got it.

But the bill for the ER visit was $397 He didn't even do anything!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Box of tetracycline cost me $8 and it got me over whatever that was. ER visit, almost $400, and did me nothing other than make me angry.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep, If I put another $315 I could just buy that lens new again! I absolutely will not pay that amount to fix it.

Lacie, that is terrible about you being sick! I think I remember you talking about it a few times on here. Crazy that the doctor wrote you off like that, those kind of doctors just irritate me to no end!
Been there and done that with those 'band aid' doctors too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well just goes to show, if you get sick take antibiotics! Don't listen to "it's a virus" crap!
I wasn't even that sick when I had bird flu, pneumonia, or swine flu! But it seems like every time I get sick, it's something crazy like that and I almost die. 

Geez, at that point I think I would buy another lens! A money tree would be awesome! Wish I had one!  that would be sweet.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

life can throw stones sometimes...!!
Little bits..did you take the tetracycline orally or injected??..Just wondering...lol..My sister suffered for years with RA that was misdiagnosed..Finally saw a specialist who listened to her (yah, rare I know) he did a different test..come to find out the RA that runs in my family can not be detected through blood work..only by some fancy scan..now a year younger than me the RA has progressed to the point her body is at least 10 years old her than mine..but finally with a diagnosis she is being treated for the right thing..both my sisters and my brother have some form of RA, take numerous medication and two shots!!..along with more than half my mothers siblings..UGH..Im eating right and trying to stay strong to avoid it myself...so far so good


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Orally. I take fish antibiotics (the tetracycline) when I get sick now. RA...I've heard it before, but can't remember what it is....


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Could you find a used lens for the camera?


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Because the government would take all the trees and it still would do us no good. lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

RA is Rheumatoid arthritis ..My aunt just passed away from complications do to RA...she was wheel chair bound for several years and just wasted away..My younger sister has the same kind as she does...its scary. Many days she can hardly walk..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That's what I thought it was. 
Oh that is so sad, my grandmother has it too, and my mother has chrones disease.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ugh crones is no fun either...I beleive I am spared RA because I follow an antiinflamitory diet called The Gold Coast Cure...writen by a gal and her dr husband...she has MS and cured herself with this diet..and many have walked away from many types of inflamatory diseases by following it.. I wish I could get my sister to at least try..she is stubborn..but it works..My husband took anti-inflamitories for years..they were tearing up his liver..he no longer takes any at all! The diet works...crones is one of the diseases they talk about..along with RA fibro, MS, Asthma and many more....its basically a whole foods diet..and talk about foods that increase inflamation and those that decrease it..Its worth looking in to


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow that sounds awful, I am so sorry  There really isn't anything that runs in my dad's family. My mom's side of the family there is a lot especially heart problems, high blood pressure, diabetes, and weight loss issues.
A lot of it seems to be led on by smoking especially.
I don't smoke, I've had gestational diabetes during pregnancy, and struggle with weight, but never had any issues otherwise. In fact, every time I go to the doctor they always ask if my blood pressure is always on the low side lol

I'm still very bummed about my lens. This is the one I sent in:
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-24-105m...8&qid=1372817981&sr=8-2&keywords=canon+24-105

I may end up paying to have it fixed vs. buying a used one later on. Or I might go with a totally different lens altogether.
It's a great all around lens, I use it for a lot of my goat pics.

This is the camera I am having repaired. Price has come down on it a lot in the past 2 years, Hoping it might come down a little more, I 'might' buy a 2nd one next year...
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/646908-REG/Canon_3814B004_EOS_7D_SLR_Digital.html


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good luck with your lens...Hubby bought me a very nice camera and a lens that does distance..Im lucky to know which button to push lol..My daughter loves taking pictures..expecially really close up shots..like one pic she did of a limb with ice on it and a single melted drop..perfectly round and you can see reflections in it..its beautiful..I think she has "the eye" the Texas sky offers her lots of picture opportunities..and wild life of course...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Stroke, heart disease, heart attacks, gluacoma, high blood pressure, diabetes, and all kinds of things like that run in my fathers side of the family.
I had gestational diabetes twice.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Frosty said:


> Because the government would take all the trees and it still would do us no good. lol


You took the words right out of my mouth! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Frosty - LOL!!!

Thanks Happybleats. I'm glad to hear your daughter loves taking pics, it's a wonderful thing to get into  I miss going out and just playing around with my camera. I can't wait to have time to go out and mess around. 
The camera that's here at home is a Canon 40D, I WISH they still made this camera, I've had it for 4 years, 200,000+ pics, and even though the shutter button is going out on it, I am still blessed that it works <check out my picture post in photogenic section called 'Wild Night'>.
The lens I have at home right now is a longer zoom/heavy lens, it's the 70-200mm f2.8 IS lens. I absolutely LOVE this lens. 
But, I miss having a shorter lens, especially at the kids goat shows. 
I actually feel somewhat embarrassed carrying that lens around lol
But also it's hard to do when I am helping them hold goats, etc. haha. 
I'm planning to invest in a good, small camera with a decent zoom for fun stuff like that


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Stroke, heart disease, heart attacks, gluacoma, high blood pressure, diabetes, and all kinds of things like that run in my fathers side of the family.
> I had gestational diabetes twice.


Little bits..look up the gold coast cure...I have never been sorry,...Im a mom of 8, five still at home, the youngest is 7 lol and will be 50 this year...I need to be able to keep up with my busy life..This diet has kept me going  its changed my health for the better...the aches and pains I used to deal with I no longer do as long as I stick to it..boy if I sway I feel it lol..best wishes


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Frosty said:


> Because the government would take all the trees and it still would do us no good. lol


 Yeah, well here money does grow on trees and the government keeps regulating us out of cutting those trees. Pretty funny considering that they don't really grow here naturally in large forests. They are a planted crop given to us by our grandfathers. The natural forest would be Oak, Alder, Chitum, Maple, and Elderberry with a few pines and firs. 
What's bad is that a logging forest is dark and deep, nothing really lives there because there's nothing to eat. We cut, and plant new trees. The fodder grows in the sunlight and the deer and elk eat for 10 years on that cut while the trees grow. Sad that they want to starve the wildlife with pretend forests.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's really sad Goathiker  

I do have a bit of good news today. The camera shop called me and said they talked to another shop they deal with and they believe they can fix my lens for about $500 less! No warranty type deal so long as I have no issues with it, and if our camera store is recommending it, then I know it's trustworthy. 
So I'll have that done in time for the horse sale I have to photograph in Sept! Whew, saves me from having to buy a used, cheaper lens - which would cost me about $100 more than this shop will charge to fix it.

I haven't gotten my camera back yet, probably be another week I can imagine. 

Another bit of good news is that the same shop that I'll use to fix the lens, can fix my camera here at home with the shutter button problem for about $100. So I'll get it fixed too.


----------

